# The website declined to show this webpage error



## cherdon (Dec 30, 2006)

I just went to the following url http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company/tryFaceRecognition.php
uploaded pic, registered and when I went to retrieve results, the following occured. Not the only time Ive gotten this either lately. When I removed my clean disk 2002 and found another one to download this same thing would happen. Can anyone help me fix this? Thank You.

The website declined to show this webpage 
HTTP 403 
Most likely causes:
This website requires you to log in. 

What you can try: 
Go back to the previous page. 

More information 

This error (HTTP 403 Forbidden) means that Internet Explorer was able to connect to the website, but it does not have permission to view the webpage.

For more information about HTTP errors, see Help.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I've just noticed that no-one has replied to your post. You may want to look at the following link http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E403.html


----------



## cherdon (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank You JohnthePilot, will check it out right now.


----------

